# Covering decals before painting



## squeedals (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm trying to think of ways to cover decals on bike frames so paint won't stick to them. So far I thought of Vaseline or wax of some kind. Any other ideas?? Once the paint is dry I want to remove the paint/?stuff easily without hurting the decal to reveal hard to replace decals. 

Don


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 11, 2014)

I've used good ol' bearing grease and it worked fine, but have since heard Vaseline is an old-time painter's trick. Vaseline is petroleum too...will to try it next time.

from the googles:
http://www.sweetpickinsfurniture.com/2013/02/little-painting-trick-using-vaseline.html


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 11, 2014)

Liquid masking, purchased online or at a hobby shop. So after painting, what would you do with the low areas and paint edges at the decals?

By the way, I would never use grease or Vaseline on something llke that. Your chances of paint flaws later are 99 to 1.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 11, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> Liquid masking, purchased online or at a hobby shop.




Have you used Liquid Masking?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 11, 2014)

I just shoot on a coat of clear lacquer and then use masking tape.  It has worked so far- old decals can be fragile.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 12, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> Have you used Liquid Masking?





Yes. Liquid masking has been around for some time being used mostly in commercial painting, and now hobbies. I do agree with Andrew on shooting a coat or two of clear lacquer on the decals first. Depending on what the decal is, masking tape may take care of most situations. I repaint along with touching up paint on new and used commercial equipment at work and I definitely don't want grease, oil, wax, silicone or Vaseline anywhere near something that has been cleaned and ready for paint. There have been many times where I've had to reprep and repaint an item because of one or more of those substances.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Oct 19, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> I've used good ol' bearing grease and it worked fine, but have since heard Vaseline is an old-time painter's trick. Vaseline is petroleum too...will to try it next time.
> 
> from the googles:
> http://www.sweetpickinsfurniture.com/2013/02/little-painting-trick-using-vaseline.html




I have a brush in my grease tub already. The bikes I do touch up (60's black sports) grease works great. And wipes right off to reveal the made in England and the clean headbadge when it's dry. I actually mask a some though but a quick dusting with paint if it needs more than black shoe polish is another story


It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## spoker (Oct 21, 2014)

yes liquid mask has worked for along time,if you would rather use tape,3m has low stick,or just take regualr tape and stick it to your clothing a couple of times and it will be low stick,the tape will still mask but you have alot less chance of pulling the decal,shooting some kind of clear to seal it up is also a good idea,no 2 are alike,gotta go with what kind of shape the decal is in first


----------



## vincev (Oct 21, 2014)

Used liquid masking and was not totally happy.Ok if there is not too much intricate masking.


----------



## spoker (Oct 22, 2014)

alot of paint related issues take a fair amount of practice to aquire a good skill set,and sucsess and nonsucesses are most helpful when fully explained


----------

